# New Tank...



## MRmase01

Just brought myself a new tank, the aquanano 40, 55L, have not filled it up yet, just wanted to ask a couple of questions, i have been learning that at the back of the filter area there is a large space between the carbon, ceramic cartridges and filter pad, i see people are adding other stuff to the tank, i just wanted to ask what type of stuff that is etc, and what it advantage it gives?


----------



## coralbandit

Seems very similiar to a bio cube.Possibly other chemical media can be used(I wouldn't use carbon),like purigen.
Most try to add macro algaes(calurpaes) to filters but I don't think there is really room or light for that in the back.
What have you seen others using?


----------



## Johnnycat

Sounds like a small Refugium area like the Biocube.

In my biocube I put Purigen and Chemipure on one side and a small protein skimmer on the other.


----------



## MRmase01

i had just seen a few pictures posted around, im going to start filling my new tank tomorrow so hopefully it will all look good soon enough


----------



## MRmase01

Google Image Result for http://www.bettatrading.com.au/images/DSC05536640x480.jpg

that is what i had seen, what can i put in the back of it then?


----------



## coralbandit

I can't tell what is in compartment #1, but sponges would be good there.If they make a protien skimmer for it(the tank) then it could go in #1 also(or instead).
Section 2 has bio media(looks like ceramic rings).You could have small pieces of live rock,dead coral(dry rock) or any bio media(bio balls,ceramic rings/noodles )or even another sponge that gets treated biologically(only rinsed in tank water during waterchanges to preserve bacteria).With a light to shine back there even calurpae could go there.
section 3 has carbon and return pump in it.I would avoid carbon,and use purigen.It comes in 100 ml prepacked bags that are enough to treat 100g.It is a good product and I use it in my tanks.A superfine sponge or last mechanical"water polisher" could also go there.
If you plan to have live rock in tank,just sponges and purigen would really be all you need(and you don't need purigen).The live rock would have most of the bacteria(which could migrate to sponges in filter) and your tank and filter would function together.


----------



## MRmase01

cool thanks, i think im well on my way to having the back sorted, sadly im not getting live rock in there just yet, i went today and the price was ridiculous! i found some purigen on e bay, but it only comes in a 25ml mesh bag, its says it treats a 100l for up to 6 months, do you think that will be ok in part #3??


----------



## coralbandit

You're acroos the pond?Duh I spaced!I found your ebay site and I think that guy seals the bag himself.To recharge purigen you soak it in 50/50 bleach and water so I really prefer the pre packaged stuff because I know the bag will hold up to the bleach.some of mine is 2 years old!
Heres same site I think(ebay UK) with the 100ml.
Seachem Purigen 100ml | eBay
The choice is yours and the 25 ml would probly work for your tank, but the 100ml is a safer buy over time.


----------



## MRmase01

oh nice one yeah, i have just ordered that! crazy how much tanks cost you isnt it! 

so when this comes do you just pour it straight into a bucket of 50/50? leave it for how long? and then once done pour it straight into the back of the tank?


----------



## coralbandit

You only need to regenerate it when it is full.It will change color(great product!) from brite white(how it comes) to brown(It can get real brown!).When it is full you remove from filter and drop it in bucket of 50/50(plain bleach no perfumes or crap)and let it soak for at least 24 hrs.Stir it up with a stick,every now and then and that will help.The xact time is really how white you want it.When you think it is fresh again(white enough for you) rinse it in tap water(soak) for 24 hrs or so(until you don't smell bleech),then you soak it in double dechlorinated water(2x the prime for example) as bleech is chlorine this effectively removes all the residual.If it doesn't smell like bleech it is all good to go right back in filter.Like I said some of mine is 2 years old,has been regenrated at least 6 times.This is how I do it everytime.


----------



## MRmase01

that picture i posted earlier, the back of the tank, i part 3 where the power head is, can i place the Seachem Purigen there underneith it? in say a bag? just i have some bio rings to place in part 2 which is the middle,


----------



## coralbandit

You can put the purigen anywhere you want.I prefer it after everything just so it doesn't get crapped up with debris.The last section before pump should be fine.


----------



## MRmase01

cool, yeah, well hopefully next week, i should have everything and should be ready to start! thanks for your help frend!


----------



## coralbandit

We want pics when you are up and running!
ENJOY!


----------



## MRmase01

i shall my friend!


----------



## MRmase01

okay, so i got the purigen and the bio cubes this morning, with the purigen it came in a pack covered by another pack, do i take the first layer off? picture below, also i was going to place it in compartment 3, just under neither the power head, will this work?

<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s24.postimg.org/ggs1elmph/photo_1.jpg' border='0' alt="photo(1)" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/'>upload pictures online</a><br /><br />
<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s29.postimg.org/vzw843a6v/photo_2.jpg' border='0' alt="photo(2)" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/app.php'>screenshot software</a><br /><br />


----------



## coralbandit

Ya that's just a plastic cover.Rinse it so you remove any dust from it rubbing together and install.
It will work there.The purigen is a slow constant working chemical.It should quickly give you very clear water.The removal of nutrients is slow and constant.You will still have readings for all,but it does help with the load.


----------



## MRmase01

cool, that's alright then, well i think im going to put another bag of bio rings in tomorrow, and once i take the purigen out of the 1st packet i can just lay it in like it is now?

<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s23.postimg.org/ex5mu5123/photo_3.jpg' border='0' alt="photo(3)" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/'>free photo upload</a><br /><br />


----------



## coralbandit

A piece of egg crate(lighting diffuser) to hold it up a little so water can completely flow under and then through it would be better ,but mine just floats around in sump and works fine.It will work eitherway you do it.
I would put the sponge in #1 compartment to catch crap(acting like a mechanical filter) and have you bio rings in #2.It will keep them from getting loaded with crap and needing to rinsed off.
You could even get another sponge and cut it to like 2" thick slices(sliced like loaf of bread) and place sponge under the purigen and over and under the bio rings.
Looking Good!


----------



## MRmase01

i got it sorted thanks for your help. 
i just can't get my head around this filtration on this tank, the power head obviously pushes the water around the tank and then into the filter pads, it then flows down the back of the tank and then out through the power head right? im just totally confused as i have always worked with filters that are powered and suck the water in and so on, does this filter work? and keep the tank tip top?

il post pictures soon!


----------

